# 'Training ghetto style'



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but it fascinated me when i saw it!


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

that was different, if i even tried alot of that my shoulders would be in so much pain afterwards lol, impressive


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow! That is mental.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea, posted loads of times lol. Never fails to impress anyone though! Awesome video.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

that guy def had a double jointed shoulder damnnnn!


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

thats ****in awesome!!!!


----------



## Narked (Jun 14, 2009)

That is Pretty Epic like..


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

impressive


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

A very strong core.

I am working on perfectiong Human flags at the moment, they look crazy!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I could do that if I wore little gloves to help my grip too :whistling:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah thats pretty impressive


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

thats looks good


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Not impressed, go down to your local gymnastics hall you'll see that all day long by girls age 12, I bet you missed his little chicken legs sticking out to.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

isnt this part of the bar-barians?

lol @ dixie stop hating


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Impressive physique and core strength!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

at 3.00 that is f**king unreal


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

who says who have no evolved from apes lol sick guy btw


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

super impressive..........


----------

